
Sir Ivan Rogers Lecture at UCL on Brexit (2019) [pdf] - ggm
https://www.ucl.ac.uk/european-institute/sites/european-institute/files/sir_ivan_rogers_lecture_ucl_22012019.pdf
======
sorokod
How nice to read a rational analysis. Video here:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ivan+rogers+ucl&t=canonical&atb=v1...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ivan+rogers+ucl&t=canonical&atb=v1-1&ia=videos&iax=videos&iai=-PxpHNXIKnY)

